# New Study Calls Placebo Effect Into Question.



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"The shoe is on the other foot now. The people who claim there are placebo effects are going to have to show it,'' said Dr. John C. Bailar III, a just-retired professor of health studies at the University of Chicago who wrote an editorial accompanying the research in Thursday's New England Journal of Medicine."1. Is the Placebo Powerless? An Analysis of Clinical Trials Comparing Placebo with No Treatment http://www.nejm.com/content/2001/0344/0021/1594.asp 2. The Powerful Placebo and the Wizard of Oz http://www.nejm.com/content/2001/0344/0021/1630.asp 3. Researchers Question Placebo Effect http://wire.ap.org/?FRONTID=HOME&SITE=NA012&enter=Go MNL______________ www.leapalergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 05-24-2001).]


----------

